# Bikes for disabled children stolen in Berkeley



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry for the x-post, but these bikes may leave the Bay area, and I'm hoping RBR folks will look out for them:

If you’re looking at bike parts or used bikes at flea markets and street sales please be on the lookout for tricycle and tandem frames, cranks that look like they’ve been modified for hand pedals, and recumbent style seats in small sizes. Bay Area Outreach & Recreation Program is hoping to recover at least part of many bikes and trikes that were custom-built for kids with disabilities. The bikes were stolen from storage subleased in the Aquatic Center in Berkeley, and frames have the children's names on them. One bike already turned up at the Oakland Coliseum flea market. For pictures of the bikes, see

http://www.borp.org/cycling.php?textonly=

for an article on the theft, see

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2005/12/13/BORP.TMP

If you see any bikes or parts that look like they might be the ones stolen, please call BORP at 510-849-4663 and/or the Berkeley Police Department.


----------

